# plants for low light areas



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im not sure if this is for all fish, but im looking to introduce some live plants in my JD tank. i mentioned anachoris above because ive had much success with that (its a low maint plant), but im wondering if there are any plants you know by name that do well in low light tanks and might do well unpotted. 
thats all...and suggestions please feel free


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im not sure if this is for all fish, but im looking to introduce some live plants in my JD tank. i mentioned anachoris above because ive had much success with that (its a low maint plant), but im wondering if there are any plants you know by name that do well in low light tanks and might do well unpotted.
> thats all...and suggestions please feel free


I would like to say that JD's love to dig up plants. They are tough, hardy, and super pissed off when something is in their zone.. lol
It might be best to start a planted tank, establish it well, and then introduce a baby JD--I think that would yield best results if there had to be a JD in there.








Then again, he might reorganize the tank anyway.. lol

What do you mean, 'unpotted?' Do you mean if you took them out of the pot it comes in, or do you mean floating plants?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

by unpotted i meant plants that can do just fine floating OR planted. something hardy. 
and your right about the JD, but ive succesfully kept my oscars with plants so i have faith lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, here are some medium low light plants.
Go for it!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

good lookin out Dip...thanks for the link


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> im not sure if this is for all fish, but im looking to introduce some live plants in my JD tank. i mentioned anachoris above because ive had much success with that (its a low maint plant), but im wondering if there are any plants you know by name that do well in low light tanks and might do well unpotted.
> thats all...and suggestions please feel free


wisteria it will grow in the dark if you have lights it will grow about 2 inches a week if you add a fert or a chuck of metal next to roots


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I read this on plant geek!

***Special note*** This plant seems to be sensitive to Flourish Excel, to the point it "melts" completely off if given enough. It is also sensitive to bleach dips.

NOW I KNOW WHY IT DISSOLVED IN MY HANDS! 
I thought it was a shite plant from petsmart! It just disintegrated in the tank and fell apart!

Who here is knowledgeable on Planted tanks? 
I have some questions and need suggestions on start up!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

whats a chuck of metal next to roots do for a plant i have never herd of it...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks for the feed back fellas. id be lost without you

i think im going to go with some anacharis for starters cause its cheap and easy just in case my JD feels like he doesnt like plants. we'll see how it goes then ill take it from there


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

cueball said:


> whats a chuck of metal next to roots do for a plant i have never herd of it...


Maybe he meant the lead to wrap around the plant to anchor it?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Who here is knowledgeable on Planted tanks?
> I have some questions and need suggestions on start up!


did you read this?


----------



## meateater311 (Sep 3, 2007)

marsilea is good for low light almost carpet plants pretty hardy once they get adjusted


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

anubis is a great plant also


----------

